# Having trouble accessing the Celeb News and Gossip Forum



## Chloe302225

Every time I try to access the forum, it says purseblog can not handle the request at this time. I can see certain threads that I follow there but sometimes I can't go back to a previous page in the thread.


----------



## Vlad

Chloe302225 said:


> Every time I try to access the forum, it says purseblog can not handle the request at this time. I can see certain threads that I follow there but sometimes I can't go back to a previous page in the thread.



Are you still experiencing this issue?


----------



## Chloe302225

After a few days of this,  the issue seemed to of corrected itself.


----------

